# Fox cubs



## LiquidOnyx (Aug 23, 2011)

For the last few months I've been watching a large family of foxes with cubs. 

I found this family in another cemetery in town. They consist of 3-4 adults and 2 litters of cubs! One contains 3 cubs, and the other litter has 4. 

First sighting of a cub at Litter I, back in April;




























First sighting of cubs from Litter II, a week later;


















































































Cubs at Litter I, after being moved to a new den site;


----------



## LiquidOnyx (Aug 23, 2011)

And here's some more recent photos, showing just how much they've grown!

The little vixen cub from Litter II taken on May 13th;




























Litter II photographed last week. They're growing so fast!
















































































































































This one was taken last Thursday. It was so hot that they were all hiding from the sun, but I did manage to spot this one under a bush.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely stunning pictures!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful photos! 
-
Elina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What wonderful photographs of lovely healthy cubs! :flrt:

You are so lucky to be able to follow their growth and development - thank you so much for sharing! :2thumb:


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

Those pictures are fantastic. U should be very proud of them. Adorable lil foxes too.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Soooo cute!! and some very beautiful photos :no1:


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

Fantastic - some really great shots there.


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

some great shots! well done!


----------



## LiquidOnyx (Aug 23, 2011)

Whoops, forgot about this post.

Thanks for all the comments. The cubs are growing fast, and have now completely left the den. This makes photographing them virtually impossible, as the grass is almost as tall as me, so the only views I get are the occasional pair of ears peaking out though the vegetation. 

I did manage to get a couple of nice shots of the dominant vixen last week, however!



















She's very shy, so getting photos has proved very hard. Luckily I spotted her being harassed by some crows, so while she was pre-occupied by them, i was able to position myself perfectly to get these shots. 

And here's a couple of photos of the cemetery where they live;





































It's a real paradise for wildlife. Like a little piece of countryside right in the middle of town. Even the noise of traffic is drowned out by birdsong!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She's beauty - what a lovely face! :flrt:


----------

